# VZW SGS3



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Is the GS3 only available in store right now? I went to the website to price how much the phone, case, screen protector, etc... was, and its not on there

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TechSavvy (Oct 7, 2011)

Weird. Try this
www.verizonwireless.com/b2c/store/controller?item=phoneFirst&action=viewPhoneDetail&selectedPhoneId=5918


----------

